# First TT



## bobscooby (Feb 19, 2007)

Just joined to-day, bought a merlin purple 3.2 DSG with cream leather last week, well impressed so far, been driving scoobies last ten years so was struggling to find something to change to


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome , enjoy your TT


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

welcome and remember
the fun starts here


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you made the right move


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Welcome to the TT fold - remember to look into joining the TT OWners Club.

Click on my signature for more detials.

Kell.

PS - of course I'd have thought one of the reps _might_ have mentioned that. :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome you made the right move


So did I .....well for the time being


----------

